# Homie Inked Latest (Big Body Convertible)



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

2dr Cadillac convertible


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Lookin good!!!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BondoKing (Jul 10, 2007)

sweet ride man.. the paint is super slick


----------



## BigBodyNewman (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks awesome!


----------



## biglewy805 (Mar 13, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 DAMM CARS LOOKIN HELLA TIGHT


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

NICEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

EVERY thing they said.....NICE work homie..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:0


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

looks real good :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 13 2008, 11:00 AM~9682164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

damn that flake jumps crazy. and it's just a photo :thumbsup:


----------



## andizzle (Nov 3, 2007)

one word explains this easy daaaaamn


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Can anyone tell me the exact color of toner used over that flake??


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

wheres big dirty to say that its been done before? :biggrin:


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)

3rd 1 vert Bigbody built===third times the charm


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

progress pics


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

NICE


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@May 11 2008, 04:50 PM~10630356
> *progress pics
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTYFUL!!!!!!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

I love these rides, true craftsmanship if its done nice! Very beautiful paintjob :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice paint!!!! :0 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 11 2008, 07:59 PM~10631172
> *:0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

SICK !


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jose cuervo_@May 12 2008, 11:45 AM~10634401
> *SICK !
> *


x2


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 13 2008, 12:00 PM~9682164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: one word unbelievable!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

OOOOWWEEEE! :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

this shit is HOTT


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

DAAAAAAMMMMMNNNN the airbrushing is so tight i started throwing $$$$$$ bills at the computer screen........


----------



## BAMBOO (May 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@May 17 2008, 10:03 AM~10676620
> *DAAAAAAMMMMMNNNN the airbrushing is so tight i started throwing $$$$$$ bills at the computer screen........
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

nice fuckin ride homie...fuckin car is gonna be bad ass!!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

ANY UPDATES!!!!!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Jun 28 2008, 10:05 PM~10971765
> *ANY UPDATES!!!!!
> *




X2...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Love the paint.


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

pix o d finished product?????


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

damn :0


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

any process pics measurement ect im thinkin bout doin this and any info or links would be appreciated!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

awesome paintjob !!!


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

any updates


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

bad ass ride :0 :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

ANY UPDATES ????????
please post more


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

x2,what happened to this car?


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

did this vert ever get finished?


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@May 11 2008, 05:50 PM~10630356
> *progress pics
> 
> 
> ...


WHO DID THE MURALS


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@May 13 2010, 01:11 PM~17479473
> *WHO DID THE MURALS
> *


INKED DID THEM,


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 7 2008, 10:40 AM~11027565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks proper!


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 13 2008, 12:00 PM~9682164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Daaamm looking real good :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:mad skillz


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## 509og (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 7 2008, 08:40 AM~11027565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@May 11 2008, 05:50 PM~10630356
> *progress pics
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 7 2008, 08:40 AM~11027565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Damn thats badass!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

thats siiiick as fucc hommie
them murals look fuccable


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## inked (Feb 26, 2007)

.ill b posting pics (SOON) of this caddys 3RD & HOPEFULLY FINAL paint scheme.. adding new colors & more effects, hopefully itll look crazyer this time around. :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

thats what im talking bout...... 
Juanito's getting Down.


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: :worship: Nice work


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

looks good bro


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

NICE


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

looking real nice


----------

